
Ask HN: How to replace Excel? - gilliali
Morning HN!<p>I&#x27;m just another Biz Analyst that&#x27;s getting tired of building CRUD in Excel. However, the more I look at web-based solutions, my inherent fear is that PoCs and new and complex features are going to need full on developers, rather than our analysts just putting something together for quick use.<p>So what&#x27;s a good way we can replace Excel and deploy stuff quick and dirty? Excel is good for BI and ad-hoc analysis, not production grade stuff we don&#x27;t have the time or expertise to develop in SAP &#x2F; APO.<p>The team is proficient in SQL, VBA and not super against Python.
======
makecheck
Start with “xlrd” to import spreadsheet data into Python. At least then you
can start building other things that work with data that don’t _have_ to be in
Excel.

